# Raw Milk



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stumbled upon this outside Kendal this morning ... Genius


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Unpasteurised eh!

The EU won't like that!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Unpasteurised eh!
> 
> The EU won't like that!


Ha! No, you won't get any EU countries on board with raw milk, they're too busy eating Brie de meaux & Roquefort...ooer, hang on a minute!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Clever.... notice how they are doing it? "First purchase your bottle" bet they aren't selling the milk - rather giving it away free.

I remember being small in France (around 25 years ago) and dad brought some fresh still warm milk back with the croissants. It tasted of grass. Really lovely stuff.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

There are those that call raw milk 'milk'.

Personally I love the stuff - but it's really hard to get around me - and although there are plenty of online retailers now, you end up paying £10 postage.

It's also tricky to work with, micro-foam wise.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Missy said:


> Clever.... notice how they are doing it? "First purchase your bottle" bet they aren't selling the milk - rather giving it away free.
> 
> I remember being small in France (around 25 years ago) and dad brought some fresh still warm milk back with the croissants. It tasted of grass. Really lovely stuff.


You can bring your own container - or re use stuff you have bought .So one machine selling bottles 30p-1.00 ( plastic or glass ) but you don't have to use them . Then a different machine one for the milk - sold by 1 or 2 litres . One litre was £1.30 .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> There are those that call raw milk 'milk'.
> 
> Personally I love the stuff - but it's really hard to get around me - and although there are plenty of online retailers now, you end up paying £10 postage.
> 
> It's also tricky to work with, micro-foam wise.


Tastes different to the free range stuff that I've been getting locally . Foaming wise seems ok . Not had any Probs with either the Raw or the free range .

Taste wise raw is great to " drink " coffee wise I prefer the free range stuff at the mo


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I bought a bottle of unpasteurised milk at a farmers' market in Moseley. No pretence there: we were paying for the milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Talking to to guy the machine had been in place for a cpl of months . Allows them to load it and leave and get on with other stuff - people can pop down and get milk when they want ... Really convenient -


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> There are those that call raw milk 'milk'.
> 
> Personally I love the stuff - but it's really hard to get around me - and although there are plenty of online retailers now, you end up paying £10 postage.
> 
> It's also tricky to work with, micro-foam wise.


Couple of people sell it (or used to at least) at Borough Market


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks. Also Ealing Farmer's Market I think - but only every other moon in Tuesday. Or something.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

They do the same with cider at our local market.

Funnily enough they use milk cartons as well.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The fear of getting the shits puts me off

http://www.livescience.com/41883-raw-milk-1-in-6-get-sick.html


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Raw unpasteurised milk is only legal to sell by the farmer directly. Its a good chance to make sure that farmers are fairly rewarded.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The fear of getting the shits puts me off
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/41883-raw-milk-1-in-6-get-sick.html


100% of people who drink coffee will die


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The fear of getting the shits puts me off
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/41883-raw-milk-1-in-6-get-sick.html


I believe there are less stringent rules in the states. In the UK - farms that sell raw milk have to be certified e-coli free and are subject to serious hygiene regulations. There are claims of huge health benefits - not just for the dairy intolerant (apparently pasteurisation removes Lactase which is the enzyme that helps us digest milk - causing milk to be a problem for many folk, some of whom then take lactase as a supplement) - some other stuff here (although granted - from a company that sells raw milk) http://www.hookandson.co.uk/RawMilk/


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have worked in a dairy , I have seen how close the white stuff gets near the brown stuff.

The herdsman told me how he always used to drink non parturised milk until after various health conditions his doctor advised him not to drink the raw milk .

sorry to be a party pooper but I'm going to stick with the processed stuff.

DO agree and think Its a shame how the man always seems to stick it to the dairy farmers though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> I have seen how close the white stuff gets near the brown stuff.


And you don't mean coffee do you?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

So much lol in here


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> I have worked in a dairy , I have seen how close the white stuff gets near the brown stuff.
> 
> The herdsman told me how he always used to drink non parturised milk until after various health conditions his doctor advised him not to drink the raw milk .
> 
> ...


It is this kind of argument that'll keep me away from the raw stuff, however - me Dad was a butcher and I've worked in restaurants and bars... If I stopped to think about any of it - I'd never eat or drink again. Having said that, I'd rather eat cow pats than half of the processed food that the FDA recommends.


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Just back from 5 days in Amsterdam & had a wonderful time. The coffee scene in Amsterdam is amazing and there were plenty of specialist roasters & coffee outlets to keep me occupied!

While over seas I was discussing milk in the screaming beans cafes and the subject of raw milk was raised.

Seemingly a touchy subject dependant with who you are discussing! I tried a latte using Brazilian & Ethiopian beans with raw milk & I was pleasantly surprised!

Since returning home I went to my local farm house and picked up 2L of unpasteurised milk for £2. Dare I say it, it has revolutionised my milk based drinks!

Curious to hear if any other forum members use raw milk, and keen to hear of any experience- good & bad!

I'm also curious as to how long it will last in the fridge as I'm reading mixed reviews. Unfortunately the farm house I got the milk from was a self service centre so was unable to query.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes - divisive subject! This was only last week... http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32310-Moooo

As far as time in the fridge goes - I never noticed a difference between that and processed milk.

Personally I like the stuff - but no local farm near me does it - so I have to pay a hefty postage charge... So it's prohibitively expensive.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Threads merged.

I won't be trying any anytime soon:



> The Scottish ban on sales of raw cows' milk and cream was introduced in 1983 following a number of milk-related illnesses and 12 potentially associated deaths. The introduction of the ban resulted in a marked decline in milk-related illness, which has been maintained in subsequent years. In 1995, the Scottish policy was reviewed and, following stakeholder consultation and scientific and medical advice, the ban was retained. The ban includes sheep, goats, buffalo and any other species farmed for its milk.


That's enough to put me off.


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

I have read the FSA reviewed their raw milk policy July 2015 & decided to uphold it.

I wonder if there is any truth in the milk being flash pasteurised during steaming? Seems logical


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

FWIW. A good number of years ago I as involved with some work at a farm, the farmers wife brought us tea and fresh / untreated milk at break times. Many co workers would not use this milk (bringing their own) I enjoyed this and found it quite delicious and creamy. I have also enjoyed various U/P cheeses.

Being a "little" older and minuscule wiser I think twice about these products now.

It is not so much the "squiters" as already mentioned which is bad enough, depending on what contamination could possibly be in the milk the results could be disastrous.

Some of the pathogens carried in contaminated milk can very seriously damage organs in the body which you do not recover from.

The choice is yours. Think of it a bit like electrickery, you cannot see, smell or taste it but if it bites it can be FATAL.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

grundypie said:


> I have read the FSA reviewed their raw milk policy July 2015 & decided to uphold it.
> 
> I wonder if there is any truth in the milk being flash pasteurised during steaming? Seems logical


I was this myself, would the heat kill some of the bacteria?

Not going to try myself, hardly drink the stuff nowadays.

T.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I wouldn't have thought the heat was high enough for long enough to guarantee killing anything.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll stay away then









T.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

My dad was a dairy farmer when I was young, each day he would bring a pail of fresh milk home, never had any issues. Would I give it to my kids? Probably not... why take the risk? I wouldn't think twice about drinking a glass of raw milk myself though.


----------



## Robin.Gill (Jun 26, 2016)

There is a farm just outside Melton Mowbray that have a milk vending machine which dispenses pasturised but not homogenised milk for £1/litre. You can take your own container or they sell glass milk bottles aswell. In the fridge next to the machine they have raw milk which is the real deal aswell as homemade cheeses.

https://belvoirridgecreamery.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/we-are-now-selling-our-own-pasteurised-not-homogenised-milk-1-litre-from-vending-machine-outside-dairy-bring-your-own-clean-container-or-buy-a-reusable-one-for-2/


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well wasn't I delighted today to go to a dairy farm that's diversified, they had unpasteurised milk for everything (except the icecream- I guess that's because you cook icecream "custard" first!)

Despite my intolerance I tried a bit of my boys glass of very very yellow milk. It was super yummy, and I've not been ill. Bonus!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

We have raw milk delivered every week. Don't use it in coffee - it's a bit strong in flavour - but it is delicious in its own right


----------

